

Fossils of Cyanobacteria in CI1 Carbonaceous Meteorites - bdr
http://journalofcosmology.com/Life100.html?try=again

======
jackfoxy
Not the actual title of anything in this post, but contained in "Official
Statement from Dr. Rudy Schild, Center for Astrophysics, Harvard-Smithsonian,
Editor-in-Chief, Journal of Cosmology."

Seems like a very unscientific statement, in that it's about impossible to
validate. Anyway some article related to this paper is likely to become a big
discussion item on HN. Might as well be the actual paper.

~~~
bdr
Parent comment refers to the previous title of this submission, which was
changed by a moderator. Unfortunately I think the submission needs the
linkbaity title to get upvotes; this was my second try at submitting it.

